# BritBox - BBC and ITV 'rival' to Netflix



## Lord Camomile (Feb 27, 2019)

BBC and ITV in talks over Netflix rival


> The BBC, home to crime drama Luther, and ITV, maker of Love Island and I'm A Celebrity, are in the "concluding phase of talks" to create a rival to Netflix.
> 
> The BBC's director general Tony Hall said the aim was to launch the "BritBox" rival to Netflix in the UK the second half of 2019.
> 
> ...



Aside from the shit name, curious as to whether a) this would work and b) how it would affect iPlayer. I'm guessing the point would be with this sub service you'd have continued access, whereas lots of stuff is only available on iPlayer for a limited time.

A lot of it isn't though, and is basically there forever, so hope the sub service wouldn't hoover that stuff up too


----------



## alex_ (Feb 27, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> BBC and ITV in talks over Netflix rival
> 
> 
> Aside from the shit name, curious as to whether a) this would work and b) how it would affect iPlayer. I'm guessing the point would be with this sub service you'd have continued access, whereas lots of stuff is only available on iPlayer for a limited time.
> ...



Wild guess, it’ll essentially be paid iPlayer with access to a lot more content, probably the end of box sets on iPlayer and it’ll be available abroad.

The itv iplayer equivalent is really terrible, no hd awful interface and adverts.

This is prototype end of the license fee, building a direct relationship with the consumer type stuff.

Alex


----------



## flypanam (Feb 27, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> BBC and ITV in talks over Netflix rival
> 
> 
> Aside from the shit name, curious as to whether a) this would work and b) how it would affect iPlayer. I'm guessing the point would be with this sub service you'd have continued access, whereas lots of stuff is only available on iPlayer for a limited time.
> ...


Implications for the licence fee too?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 27, 2019)

I don't think I've ever used itv player, and the bbci has only been used in recent memory for those bbc4 music docs (all on you tube) and   Alan partridge yesterday. I certainly wouldn't pay a fiver for it.


----------



## alex_ (Feb 27, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I don't think I've ever used itv player, and the bbci has only been used in recent memory for those bbc4 music docs (all on you tube) and   Alan partridge yesterday. I certainly wouldn't pay a fiver for it.



I use iplayer all the time, probably watch 75% of the BBC content I watch through it.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 27, 2019)

I use both the itv and bbc online sites, and am curious as to how this will work. 

I’ve noticed that a lot of old British tv series end up on Netflix so I wonder whether they would stop that, so that old Doctor Who episodes, and old Cold Feet episodes, for example, would be on this new stream only. Oh, and Octonauts - that’s currently in both iPlayer and Netflix, but Netflix has more.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 27, 2019)

alex_ said:


> This is prototype end of the license fee, building a direct relationship with the consumer type stuff.





flypanam said:


> Implications for the licence fee too?


Ah yes, good point(s). Will be interesting to see how this develops.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 27, 2019)

And hey duggee.


----------



## alex_ (Feb 27, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> I use both the itv and bbc online sites, and am curious as to how this will work.
> 
> I’ve noticed that a lot of old British tv series end up on Netflix so I wonder whether they would stop that, so that old Doctor Who episodes, and old Cold Feet episodes, for example, would be on this new stream only. Oh, and Octonauts - that’s currently in both iPlayer and Netflix, but Netflix has more.



I’d imagine it would affect content licensing by location - eg dr who would be on iplayer for a month, and britbox for ever in the uk and Netflix In the rest of the world.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 27, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> I use both the itv and bbc online sites, and am curious as to how this will work.
> 
> I’ve noticed that a lot of old British tv series end up on Netflix so I wonder whether they would stop that, so that old Doctor Who episodes, and old Cold Feet episodes, for example, would be on this new stream only. Oh, and Octonauts - that’s currently in both iPlayer and Netflix, but Netflix has more.



Oh yeah, if they had say box sets of old BBC shows like Dr who or young ones etc etc, I'd be far more interested.


----------



## alex_ (Feb 27, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh yeah, if they had say box sets of old BBC shows like Dr who or young ones etc etc, I'd be far more interested.



I’d imagine it’d be all bbc content forever, because - why not ? It’s not like people buy dvd’s any more.

In fact I’d imagine if you log into iplayer today with the right ( special ) username and password you can probably see a lot more content than the general public see.

Alex


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 27, 2019)

alex_ said:


> I use iplayer all the time, probably watch 75% of the BBC content I watch through it.


Good for you. The very little I watch on it is also probably 75% at best, the BBC just doesn't seem to be made for me anymore.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 27, 2019)

alex_ said:


> It’s not like people buy dvd’s any more.


As mentioned on the thread about physical media, I've actually started on DVDs again for pretty much precisely this reason - fracturing subscription services means monthly expenses could skyrocket. Starting to think I'd rather just have the films/TV I want, then I don't have to subscribe to multiple platforms.

Also means I don't have to worry about spotty broadband connections, and/or any impending net neutrality issues (mostly theoretical at this point, but safe to say I don't trust anyone  ).


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 27, 2019)

I rely on an Amazon Fire Stick to access online streaming services. I wonder whether they will allow Britbox to use it...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 27, 2019)

But Britbox is already available in the States, isn’t it? 

I assumed this was largely the British terrestrial channels trying to control, and make money from, international streaming of their programmes. 

It sounds like UKTV might be coming in with them, too.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 27, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh yeah, if they had say box sets of old BBC shows like Dr who or young ones etc etc, I'd be far more interested.


That’s what I was assuming they would be showing. The recent shows would still be on the free catch up services, but older ones on the subscription service. At least, in the UK. Perhaps, abroad, the new programmes would go straight to Britbox.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 27, 2019)

Just part of the inevitable fragmentation of SVOD services. We'll soon have Disney+ and whatever WarnerMedia decide to do now the AT&T merger has finally been cleared (prbably an HBO branded thing at first).

TBH I mainly only watch old UK TV shows on Netfix. The majority of movies on there aren't my thing, and I only keep the subscription for my wife. I'd sooner pay the same money for something more target at me.

Britbox is a shit name I agree.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 27, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> But Britbox is already available in the States, isn’t it?



Yes it is in the States.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 27, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> But Britbox is already available in the States, isn’t it?


It is, which I think is the reason for the name. But yeah, for a service actually in Britain:


skyscraper101 said:


> Britbox is a shit name I agree.



I guess you've got "British" in BBC, but no-one ever actually _says_ it!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 27, 2019)

It's like if Netflix was called YankBank.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 27, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Yes it is in the States.


I was trying to quote the post that appeared to be saying that old BBC programmes would still be on Netflix outside of the UK. Which is not what I thought it was about.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Feb 27, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> It's like if Netflix was called YankBank.



I've just thought of the name for a rival for Pornhub.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 27, 2019)

I’m not paying £30 a month to have all these streaming services.  Something has to give


----------



## chilango (Feb 27, 2019)

If it fragments too much not only will the cost put people off, but the hassle of figuring out which platform any given show is on will drive people away.

Low cost and ease of use is what keeps people away from piracy.

They'll regret fucking up that balance.

Me? I could live without TV for a bit.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 27, 2019)

"The market will correct itself"


----------



## mauvais (Feb 27, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> But Britbox is already available in the States, isn’t it?
> 
> I assumed this was largely the British terrestrial channels trying to control, and make money from, international streaming of their programmes.
> 
> It sounds like UKTV might be coming in with them, too.


Britbox is available internationally but this latest development is about bringing it to the UK.

Also, the BBC own UKTV now.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 27, 2019)

I also resent paying to subscribe to BBC programmes when I’m already paying to subscribe to BBC programmes


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 27, 2019)

mauvais said:


> Britbox is available internationally but this latest development is about bringing it to the UK.
> 
> Also, the BBC own UKTV now.


Yes - that is what I was saying. I just failed to quote the person who suggested that Britbox would only be a service in this country.

And I don't think I knew that BBC owned UKTV, although I do remember that there was some link, which is why old BBC series often end up on there.

ETA - they own half of it, according to Google. And I do now remember that BBC were involved in setting up UKGold - I had forgotten that was where UKTV came from. 

UKTV - Wikipedia


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 27, 2019)

chilango said:


> If it fragments too much not only will the cost put people off, but the hassle of figuring out which platform any given show is on will drive people away.
> 
> Low cost and ease of use is what keeps people away from piracy.
> 
> ...



It's basically the argument I always had about granting different packages of premiership football rights to different platforms. Where once you just paid Sky for the games, you now have to pay Sky and BT. So it just encourages people to fuck them both off for a pirated stream.

With non sport content, I'm less convinced. Netflix and Amazon make zillions but are too broad. I'd prefer to pay a few smaller subs for specific stuff I actually want like old UK content, or classic movies.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 27, 2019)

kabbes said:


> I also resent paying to subscribe to BBC programmes when I’m already paying to subscribe to BBC programmes


But you only subscribe to them being produced and shown once or twice. The licence fee has never given us access to the archives.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 27, 2019)

Here's what I think although I don't know any better than anyone else:

- content availability is limited by rights, the BBC owns very little outright in perpetuity, and this is why things are available for say 30 days on iPlayer. This is a necessity of modern programme making, e.g. as an illustration, The Crown cost Netflix £100m, and whatever the BBC commissions has to be paid for by private sector distribution once it's off free-to-air. Channel 4 manage to do this better but I don't know how.

- owning a piece of that, i.e. not being wholly reliant on Netflix, is probably a positive for the BBC. In the private sector it'd be called vertical integration or something.

- if you can come up with a subscription model, then the content on that can be made available indefinitely, without necessarily lessening what's on free channels including the iPlayer availability window. I disagree with whoever said it's the end of box sets. Ultimately there remains a public engagement remit at the core of everything.

- ITV has no good digital platform, nor do any of the other channels really, and there have been failed discussions about platform sharing (i.e. allowing other people to use iPlayer) in the past. This is a small step in that direction.

- The licence fee only has so long left, although with no clear replacement, and the government have put the squeeze on the BBC once again with the over-75 funding issue

- Ofcom are slow and restrictive in allowing the free-to-air bit of the BBC to do more, e.g. to extend the iPlayer availability window even where possible, despite the fact that the BBC pioneered the whole model.



Guineveretoo said:


> Yes - that is what I was saying. I just failed to quote the person who suggested that Britbox would only be a service in this country.
> 
> And I don't think I knew that BBC owned UKTV, although I do remember that there was some link, which is why old BBC series often end up on there.


It was a JV between BBC Studios (what was BBC Worldwide) and Discovery. BBC bought or are almost done buying the Discovery bit. I think a deal with ITV factors into this somehow.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 27, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> But you only subscribe to them being produced and shown once or twice. The licence fee has never given us access to the archives.


Whatever you call it, my perspective is not going to be unique.  Paying for a physical piece of media of something already paid for by subscription is one thing but paying to subscribe to see something one has already paid to subscribe to see is something else.


----------



## tim (Feb 27, 2019)

mauvais said:


> Britbox is available internationally but this latest development is about bringing it to the UK.
> 
> Also, the BBC own UKTV now.




Haven't they always owned UKTV? And wasn't there s similar proposal that included Channel Four too a few years ago?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 27, 2019)

kabbes said:


> Whatever you call it, my perspective is not going to be unique.  Paying for a physical piece of media of something already paid for by subscription is one thing but paying to subscribe to see something one has already paid to subscribe to see is something else.


I do see where you are coming from, but the BBC is never going to be able to show all its archives on its broadcast channels, and we don't want them to do what they did a few years ago, and destroy those archives in order to free up storage space. So, asking us to pay to see old BBC programmes seems reasonable to me. 

People have been able to buy video and cd box sets of old BBC programmes for a long time and no-one has complained about this being a misuse of license fee.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 27, 2019)

tim said:


> Haven't they always owned UKTV? And wasn't there s similar proposal that included Channel Four too a few years ago?


According to the internet, it was set up jointly by the BBC and Thames Television and BBC now own 50% of it.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 27, 2019)

mauvais said:


> - ITV has no good digital platform, nor do any of the other channels really, and there have been failed discussions about platform sharing (i.e. allowing other people to use iPlayer) in the past. This is a small step in that direction.


The ITV hub is fine, as far as I can tell, to enable catch up and streaming of ITV programmes. It is as good as iplayer (which is pretty dodgy at times in terms of connection reliability, IME) and has recently been redone, in fact.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 27, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> I do see where you are coming from, but the BBC is never going to be able to show all its archives on its broadcast channels, and we don't want them to do what they did a few years ago, and destroy those archives in order to free up storage space. So, asking us to pay to see old BBC programmes seems reasonable to me.
> 
> People have been able to buy video and cd box sets of old BBC programmes for a long time and no-one has complained about this being a misuse of license fee.


The problem with this is that I can go onto All4 and watch pretty much anything Channel 4 has ever made.  And I can go onto UKTVplay and watch quite a lot of BBC back catalogue too.  So it’s clearly feasible.  What’s more, the BBC clearly have that digital archive anyway, they just don’t provide access to it.  So it ’s not a storage issue.

The monthly subscription I pay to the BBC is bigger than any other media subscription I pay for.  It’s a premium price and not one justified by the stream of “entertainment” TV I never watch.  It looks uncompetitive in the days of Netflix and Amazon Prime.  I once would have defended the licence fee to the hilt, now I wonder why I’m having to pony up for it.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 27, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> According to the internet, it was set up jointly by the BBC and Thames Television and BBC now own 50% of it.


See e.g. UK Netflix rival looms as BBC and Discovery eye UKTV breakup

I think it's progressed further but I can't find a newer link.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 27, 2019)

Yes pretty sure I read recently all the uk gold stuff was going back to bbc, so it would probably be related to this.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 27, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> The ITV hub is fine, as far as I can tell, to enable catch up and streaming of ITV programmes. It is as good as iplayer (which is pretty dodgy at times in terms of connection reliability, IME) and has recently been redone, in fact.


AFAIK, doesn't do HD, not even sure it does live rewind and is pretty bad to use - although that's partly because of ads. In any case that's only one element of 'platform' which is hidden stuff like whether it can handle a whole nation watching the World Cup or whatever at once.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 27, 2019)

mauvais said:


> AFAIK, doesn't do HD, not even sure it does live rewind and is pretty bad to use - although that's partly because of ads. In any case that's only one element of 'platform' which is hidden stuff like whether it can handle a whole nation watching the World Cup or whatever at once.


I agree that the adverts are a pain, but that is what happens with a service which is funded by adverts. The rest of it is probably true, but not something that has bothered me. I find the ITV hub more reliable than iplayer which often freezes, and I would be very surprised if iplayer could handle "a whole nation watching the world cup" either


----------



## mauvais (Feb 27, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> I agree that the adverts are a pain, but that is what happens with a service which is funded by adverts. The rest of it is probably true, but not something that has bothered me. I find the ITV hub more reliable than iplayer which often freezes, and I would be very surprised if iplayer could handle "a whole nation watching the world cup" either


It can handle massive loads, albeit in the last WC it crapped out during an England game in the 92nd minute. It's not a surprise, it gets much more development and attention than the commercial services' offerings.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 27, 2019)

mauvais said:


> It can handle massive loads, albeit in the last WC it crapped out during an England game in the 92nd minute. It's not a surprise, it gets much more development and attention than the commercial services' offerings.


I find iplayer is the worst of the streaming services for pausing right in the middle of a programme to reload itself. 

I have never watched a football game of any description so I can't comment on what you say about that, despite your assertion that the "whole nation" is watching it


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 27, 2019)

flypanam said:


> Implications for the licence fee too?


Indeed. To "rival Netflix" they'll have to produce original content. We already pay the BBC to produce original content so what are they planning to charge us for that we shouldn't be getting already?


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 27, 2019)

alex_ said:


> I use iplayer all the time, probably watch 75% of the BBC content I watch through it.





kabbes said:


> I also resent paying to subscribe to BBC programmes when I’m already paying to subscribe to BBC programmes



I use iplayer for more than 95% of my bbc viewing. If it weren't for iplayer I'd give up on bbc and the cost of it. I'll be well pissed off if this britbox is another fee for me. I recon youtube will head towards subscription in the future, when we're all hooked on it.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 27, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Indeed. To "rival Netflix" they'll have to produce original content. We already pay the BBC to produce original content so what are they planning to charge us for that we shouldn't be getting already?


Increased availability of the same content.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 27, 2019)

Chilli.s said:


> I use iplayer for more than 95% of my bbc viewing. If it weren't for iplayer I'd give up on bbc and the cost of it. I'll be well pissed off if this britbox is another fee for me. I recon youtube will head towards subscription in the future, when we're all hooked on it.



There is a premium ad free experience for YouTube but it’s £15 a month. Totally not worth it.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 27, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> I find iplayer is the worst of the streaming services for pausing right in the middle of a programme to reload itself.
> 
> I have never watched a football game of any description so I can't comment on what you say about that, despite your assertion that the "whole nation" is watching it


Reliability is arguably mostly to do with your internet connection and on a problematic connection will manifest as a worse experience if the attempted streaming quality is higher, e.g. HD. That's not to say it's all at your end though.

I have a rough idea what peak load is - it's things like Wimbledon and late stage World Cup matches especially if they feature England. ITV can't get close to handling stuff like that over the internet.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 27, 2019)

mauvais said:


> Reliability is arguably mostly to do with your internet connection and on a problematic connection will manifest as a worse experience if the attempted streaming quality is higher, e.g. HD. That's not to say it's all at your end though.
> 
> I have a rough idea what peak load is - it's things like Wimbledon and late stage World Cup matches especially if they feature England. ITV can't get close to handling stuff like that over the internet.


But can the BBC?


----------



## mauvais (Feb 27, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> But can the BBC?


Yes - mostly.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 27, 2019)

mauvais said:


> Increased availability of the same content.



Plus they will be commissioning new original content too.



> The BBC director general, Tony Hall, said the streaming service would be “truly special”. “A new streaming service delivering the best homegrown content to the public who love it best,” he said. “The service will have everything from old favourites to recent shows *and brand new commissions*. It’s an exciting time for the viewing public.”
> 
> BBC and ITV team up to launch Netflix rival BritBox


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2019)

BBC's iPlayer is miles better than ITVs advert-festooned offering.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 27, 2019)

Sounds to me like they will be shifting at least part of BBC3, which I already get as part of what I already pay for, to this new service, which I will have to pay for separately.


----------



## alex_ (Feb 27, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Plus they will be commissioning new original content too.



I’d imagine

Day 1 - same as iplayer, plus huge bbc and itv back catalogue. 

Day + 180 - All Iplayer Content over than 30 days removed.

Slippery slope - amount of days new content is on iplayer reduces, no new features added to iplayer.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 27, 2019)

The licence fee is under pressure, with it being top sliced to pay for things that used to be funded directly by the government - BBC World Service Radio, S4C in Wales & free licences for the over 75s (which may come to an end) - plus high-speed broadband roll-up, funding local TV services, and even funding 'local democracy reporters', based in local newspaper offices.

The BBC needs to extend its commercial operations, profits are then invested back into funding the core ad-free UK radio & TV services.

They have always sold rights for old programmes to other TV channels, inc. the UKTV operation, and other streaming services, so I don't see much difference here, TBH. 

No one will be forced into subscribing, so they need to have a good offering, which is why they are talking with Channels Four & Five, and no doubt other content providers. Plus they will be commissioning exclusive content for this new service, which I guess could end-up being shown 'free to air' after an exclusive period on this service.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 27, 2019)

kabbes said:


> Sounds to me like they will be shifting at least part of BBC3, which I already get as part of what I already pay for, to this new service, which I will have to pay for separately.


What if they were to adopt a policy that licence fee money would only go towards stuff freely available on broadcast channels and the free iPlayer (whatever that turns into), and anything on the new platform would be paid for by subscriptions?

Yes, there may be some old stuff, but if it's the difference between "I paid for this, it was broadcast, and now can't access it" (for programmes not currently available by any other means) and "I paid for this, it was broadcast, and now I can't access it unless I pay for the platform where it's now held", is there a difference? You wouldn't have access to it either way, whether the platform existed or not.

I guess you could object to the stuff not being freely available either way.

Look at that, I've played out this whole thing without needing any involvement from anyone else


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 27, 2019)

Thing is a lot of the big shows on the BBC are produced by other production companies, inc. ITV Studios, so they don't hold the rights for long-term streaming anyway. 



> This has led to the oddity of ‘BBC shows’ having their streaming rights sold by ITV to Netflix, as happened with Bodyguard and Poldark.
> BritBox: the bizarre Netflix rival that will surely bomb



To pull together UK productions from the BBC, ITV, possibly C4, C5 & independent production companies, plus exclusive new UK content into one UK streaming service could work, and provide some competition to the US giants, which can only be a good thing. 



> But while Netflix and Amazon both have some UK content, much of its licensed from UK broadcasters, it’s not a notable strength of their offerings.
> 
> There would thus appear to be a gap in the market that the new service could exploit. A US version has already picked up in excess of 500,000 anglophile and ex pat subscribers. The UK numbers could easily dwarf that.
> ITV and the BBC's BritBox streaming service has potential despite the silly name



What bugs me is that something like this was planned about 10 years ago & blocked by UK regulators, allowing the US giants to dominant the UK streaming market.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 27, 2019)

I stopped paying for a tv licence last year when I realised I watched almost nothing on iplayer and haven't watched live TV for years, not worth £12/month, not compared to netflix (which I share with a friend who has amazon prime so I get access to that as well).
£5/month for all BBC and ITV archive content? I would go for that. Hopefully would get C4 in as well.

I don't like how there are growing multiple services though - we'll get Hulu over here at some point I guess and HBO have their own thing. As long as I can share access with other people though it's all good - I'll have netflix with 4 devices able to use it simultaneously and trade one of those logins for access to Amazon prime, another for Hulu and the third for Britbox.
But I'd pay for Netflix + BritBox myself anyway.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 27, 2019)

BigTom said:


> As long as I can share access with other people though it's all good


Streaming co-ops will be popping up all over the country!


----------



## BigTom (Feb 27, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Streaming co-ops will be popping up all over the country!



I might start a middleman service. Pay me £1/month and I'll hook you up with someone to swap accounts with


----------



## alex_ (Feb 27, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Thing is a lot of the big shows on the BBC are produced by other production companies, inc. ITV Studios, so they don't hold the rights for long-term streaming anyway.
> 
> To pull together UK productions from the BBC, ITV, possibly C4, C5 & independent production companies, plus exclusive new UK content into one UK streaming service could work, and provide some competition to the US giants, which can only be a good thing.



The bbc and itv would change their standard contractual terms to specify that content will be available via britbox indefinitely with x/p paid per stream.

Alex


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 27, 2019)

alex_ said:


> The bbc and itv would change their standard contractual terms to specify that content will be available via britbox indefinitely with x/p paid per stream.
> 
> Alex



I expect that will happen, whilst also making a bit more on top, which in the BBC's case with get re-invested in their core services.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 27, 2019)

If they put in Love Thy Neighbour and Mind Your Language it'll probably be a big hit.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2019)

Bit late but they have a LOT of old content lying around. 

I use Netflix a bit but probably not enough to justify the cost. Almost never watch anything on Amazon Prime telly but have a prime account for work so it is there for the occasional thing worth watching. Hardly every watch the live tellybox apart from the rare occasion some good sport is on.

Guess if all the BBC documents are (Attenborough etc) and a good lot of stuff from the archive it would be interesting. Depends how they package/price it 

Hopefully they can clear out all the wank channels like ITV8+1 or whatever.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 28, 2019)

I presume that there would be no ads on the channel 4 and ITV stuff on this service?

That would be worth paying for, imo. Though it depends how quickly it moves from ITV player to BritBox.


----------



## alex_ (Feb 28, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Bit late but they have a LOT of old content lying around.
> 
> I use Netflix a bit but probably not enough to justify the cost. Almost never watch anything on Amazon Prime telly but have a prime account for work so it is there for the occasional thing worth watching. Hardly every watch the live tellybox apart from the rare occasion some good sport is on.
> 
> ...



Yes - I saw online Netflix have about 7,000 tv shows at any one time. 

There are about 750 episodes of dr who in total once you discount the lost ones.

There are 33 episodes of morse.

This is probably at least a thousand episodes ignoring stuff like blue peter BFI TV 100 - Wikipedia bbc and itv own 98% of it.

The bbc and itv will own tens of thousands of episodes of classic tv series.

Alex


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 2, 2019)

An ongoing levy model such as Netflix through subs and channel four through adverts have is needed to afford back catalogue availability, as actors etc quite rightly want royalties in respect of streaming availability and the license fee system doesn’t allow for this perpetual cost in the way it is budgeted.  

I dunno.  You look at American telly and for every hour of The Wire there’s dozens of hours of utter shite.  A subscription model instead of the licence fee is probably inevitable, and households with high cultural capital will pay enough to fund the amazing wildlife documentaries and global news coverage... but many kids will grow up in households with relentless commercial-led shite, and that isn’t good for social mobility.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 2, 2019)

To smooth the way for Britbox, by sorting out the complicated video-on-demand rights relating to their shows carried on the UKTV network, the BBC has done a deal with Discovery to take-over total ownership 7 of the channels - Alibi, Dave, Drama, Eden, Gold, W, Yesterday - whilst Discovery will take-over 3 - Good Food, Home and Really. 



> BBC Studios, the corporation’s commercial arm, has taken control of the lion’s share of UKTV, which runs 10 free-to-air and pay-TV channels, in a transaction worth about £180m.
> 
> The BBC has used a combination of cash, debt and a content deal to take control of UKTV because it does not have the financial firepower for a straight buyout of Discovery. UKTV is a cash cow for the BBC, with profits surging from £29m to more than £90m in the past eight years, valuing the business at about £750m. UKTV also pays £54m a year to BBC Studios for the rights to an extensive library of BBC shows from Top Gear to Dad’s Army.



BBC to take control of UKTV in £180m deal with Discovery


----------



## cybershot (Jul 19, 2019)

ITV and BBC set out plans for BritBox service


----------



## souljacker (Jul 19, 2019)

This is going to get a bit confusing with all these different services. Thank god for torrents.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 19, 2019)

BritBox, what a monumentally crap name. Brexit Shitbox.


----------



## chilango (Jul 19, 2019)

This is what Brexit looks like.

Delboy falling through a bar _forever_.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 19, 2019)

^^^ I've done that in a pub once.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 19, 2019)

On the Today programme this morning, the first example of content they gave was Love Island.  

It’s hard to imagine something less attractive to the standard Today audience, so I thought it was an interesting inclusion for a BBC report.  At any rate it put me off.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 19, 2019)

Wouldn’t attract me to fork out a subscription in the slightest tbh . Prob would use it much if it was free either .


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 19, 2019)

Depends on how much of the BBC's archive is made available through this as well as original programming.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 19, 2019)

What moron is going to buy this?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 20, 2019)

souljacker said:


> This is going to get a bit confusing with all these different services. Thank god for torrents.



This, we are now in the same situation as before with a dozen providers offering surprisingly siloed content as before.

I'll stick to streaming from the dodgy blokes I think.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 7, 2019)

Now live, with a 30 day free trial: www.britbox.co.uk

nice to see House Of Cards on there


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 7, 2019)

More details here: UK TV's streaming service BritBox goes live


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 7, 2019)

Just checked & they haven't added an app to freesat, which is bonkers considering both britbox & freesat are BBC/ITV joint ventures.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 7, 2019)

Can you watch Britbox on an amazon firestick?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 7, 2019)

I've just phoned them to ask why it's not on freesat, poor guy hadn't even heard of freesat. 

Got passed onto a supervisor, and despite explaining that both britbox & freesat are joint BBC/ITV ventures, he hadn't a clue when, or even if, it will be added, but agreed that there does seem to have been a failure in logic here.  

There's over a million homes with freesat, and they forgot about us.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 7, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> I've just phoned them to ask why it's not on freesat, poor guy hadn't even heard of freesat.
> 
> Got passed onto a supervisor, and despite explaining that both britbox & freesat are joint BBC/ITV ventures, he hadn't a clue when, or even if, it will be added, but agreed that there does seem to have been a failure in logic here.
> 
> There's over a million homes with freesat, and they forgot about us.



Freesat has apps?

In all fairness the devices you can use it on that actually hooked up to a TV seem pretty limited currently unless you have a Samsung TV or an Apple TV box you're screwed.

It needs to be on NowTV, Amazon, ChromeCast to stand any chance.

When will companies learn that shit show of a launch is very tough to recover from.


----------



## killer b (Nov 7, 2019)

BigTom said:


> nice to see House Of Cards on there


We watched House of Cards on iplayer earlier this year. I guess this means Iplayer is going to be more light on content from now on...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 7, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Freesat has apps?



Yep, 2nd generation boxes are Internet connected, and have various apps for free catch-up & subscription services, including Netflix.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 7, 2019)

killer b said:


> We watched House of Cards on iplayer earlier this year. I guess this means Iplayer is going to be more light on content from now on...



As far as BBC content is concerned, they are now putting it on iplayer for a year instead of 30-days, only after that will it move to britbox.


----------



## killer b (Nov 7, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> As far as BBC content is concerned, they are now putting it on iplayer for a year instead of 30-days, only after that will it move to britbox.


So all the legacy stuff that currently crops up on there - like house of cards - won't be going on there in future?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 7, 2019)

killer b said:


> So all the legacy stuff that currently crops up on there - like house of cards - won't be going on there in future?



Before the planning of the UK launch of britbox, the BBC only put their content up on iplayer for 30 days.

As a teaser for britbox, the BBC started to put up older stuff on iplayer as box-sets, that was never intended to be a long-term thing, so I guess that stuff will be moving to britbox.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 7, 2019)

How odd that we don't own it. It's our content not theirs surely?


----------



## killer b (Nov 7, 2019)

I didn't know it was a teaser for britbox. Was it advertised as a teaser for britbox?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 7, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> How odd that we don't own it. It's our content not theirs surely?



Old BBC content has been available elsewhere for years, on the likes of the BBC owned UKTV with commercials, or on subscription services like Netflix without commercials.

They are basically just moving stuff from Netflix to Britbox, 90% owned by ITV & 10% by the BBC, and Brixbox will also host content from ITV, C4 & C5. This was planned 10 years ago, but OFCOM stopped it, letting the yanks take-over the market, basically the Brits are now trying to catch-up.

All BBC profits from UKTV or subscription services, be that Netflix or now Britbox, goes back into making new original content.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 7, 2019)

killer b said:


> I didn't know it was a teaser for britbox. *Was it advertised as a teaser for britbox?*



No, they just announced it was a 'trail' at the time, whilst also working on plans for the UK launch of Britbox, 2+2=4.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 7, 2019)

Soon every streaming network will have its own original content only and it will cost a fortune to watch everything you like. 

if only there was a service that bundled them all together in one nifty package you could chop and change. 

something tells me all this ‘cord cutting’ will result in reconnecting the cords once virgin/sky bundle it all back up and deliver it all from one nifty box. 

we’re inevitably going round in one big circle.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 8, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Soon every streaming network will have its own original content only and it will cost a fortune to watch everything you like.
> 
> if only there was a service that bundled them all together in one nifty package you could chop and change.
> 
> ...



Yep. I pay for Netflix and Amazon. I want the Disney one.

I can't afford it, so I may just cancel everything and torrent the fucking lot.


----------



## Supine (Nov 8, 2019)

mwgdrwg said:


> Yep. I pay for Netflix and Amazon. I want the Disney one.
> 
> I can't afford it, so I may just cancel everything and torrent the fucking lot.



i think Disney has just signed to stream on amazon


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 8, 2019)

Supine said:


> i think Disney has just signed to stream on amazon



That's just putting the app on Amazon devices, I think. You would have to subscrive.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 8, 2019)

Yep. Piracy was on the decrease because Netflix and amazon were affordable but now every Tom dick and Harry is involved, pulling their content from Netflix/amazon and having their own original content as exclusive. Suddenly your £10/£20 a month gets closer to £50 again. Piracy will just increase again. Unlike the music industry the television industry just seems to want to shoot itself in the foot. Especially as revenue from adverts will also decrease as time goes on. 

Just a pointless cycle. bundle/unbundle/go out of business/bundle. 

only ones that will come out of this with the last laugh is probably sky and they know it.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm not sure if I want to Britbox and chill tbh


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Yep. Piracy was on the decrease because Netflix and amazon were affordable but now every Tom dick and Harry is involved, pulling their content from Netflix/amazon and having their own original content as exclusive. Suddenly your £10/£20 a month gets closer to £50 again. Piracy will just increase again. Unlike the music industry the television industry just seems to want to shoot itself in the foot. Especially as revenue from adverts will also decrease as time goes on.
> 
> Just a pointless cycle. bundle/unbundle/go out of business/bundle.
> 
> only ones that will come out of this with the last laugh is probably sky and they know it.


There'll be a gradual consolidation of the market over the next few years, and whichever couple of players have the deepest pockets will win. Looking at the marketplace there's a _lot _of deep pockets involved, so it might stretch on a bit longer than usual.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 8, 2019)

Vaguely on topic and couldn't figure anywhere else to put it...


----------



## hash tag (Nov 8, 2019)

I don't know that I could or want to afford the time or the money for Britbox,  Netflix etc. Etc. There is just so many things to see and do as it is.
If I subscribed to anything, it might be this Greatest global cinema on BFI Player


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 9, 2019)

hash tag said:


> I don't know that I could or want to afford the time or the money for Britbox,  Netflix etc. Etc. There is just so many things to see and do as it is.
> If I subscribed to anything, it might be this Greatest global cinema on BFI Player



Marvelous. I just looked at the free bit and the most popular film is Hedd Wyn.

I'd subscribe to this but how would I be able to watch them on my telly??


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 9, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Yep. Piracy was on the decrease because Netflix and amazon were affordable but now every Tom dick and Harry is involved, pulling their content from Netflix/amazon and having their own original content as exclusive. Suddenly your £10/£20 a month gets closer to £50 again. Piracy will just increase again. Unlike the music industry the television industry just seems to want to shoot itself in the foot. Especially as revenue from adverts will also decrease as time goes on.
> 
> Just a pointless cycle. bundle/unbundle/go out of business/bundle.
> 
> only ones that will come out of this with the last laugh is probably sky and they know it.



Is/ was piracy on the decrease? Torrent usage is down, use of Kodi is down but there's been a proliferation of apk/apps for free fims and box sets over the past few years which are more simple to use and despite takedowns other versions pop up. Then theres the steady growth of IPTV services with live TV and boxsets.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 9, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Vaguely on topic and couldn't figure anywhere else to put it...




or read the comics


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 9, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> Is/ was piracy on the decrease? Torrent usage is down, use of Kodi is down but there's been a proliferation of apk/apps for free fims and box sets over the past few years which are more simple to use and despite takedowns other versions pop up. Then theres the steady growth of IPTV services with live TV and boxsets.



Torrent sites are fucked for sure, or hidden away.

Streaming sites still doing well and easy to hide with VPN browsers thankfully.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 9, 2019)

one thing about this britbox thingy is it playing to watch Dave..


how is that going to catch on


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 9, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> one thing about this britbox thingy is it playing to watch Dave..
> 
> 
> how is that going to catch on


Wut?


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 9, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Vaguely on topic and couldn't figure anywhere else to put it...




That's disappointing. Despite some of the shows suffering from padding, I liked the Netflix output. Yes, there were references to events and other characters but each functioned as a standalone show. You didn't have to watch all of them.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 9, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> Is/ was piracy on the decrease? Torrent usage is down, use of Kodi is down but there's been a proliferation of apk/apps for free fims and box sets over the past few years which are more simple to use and despite takedowns other versions pop up. Then theres the steady growth of IPTV services with live TV and boxsets.



The problem is, as you mention, the cat and mouse situation. For general people, VPNs and what not to get around the blocks are terminology that still scares people.

I wouldn't even bother trying to explain to anyone else how to even use the stuff I use (VPNs, Torrents, Sonarr, Radarr Jackett) even my other half, because I know I'm going to be the first person they ask the minute something changes, and I can't be arsed.


----------



## tim (Nov 9, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> How odd that we don't own it. It's our content not theirs surely?



I used to think that about water, until I was re-educated. Anyway some of it is very dangerous stuff and could corrupt the innocent, and employing censors is expensive. We need to be protected against the likes of the Chairman



BritBox: 'inappropriate' classic UK TV shows to be kept off service


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 9, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Wut?



Dave is a cable tv station.. where you waste away the hours watching reruns of dads army, only fulls and horse and top gear


why would i want to spend an extra 5.99 a month to pull this type of stuff on demand

plus if it 90% itv produced programmes i think i will give it a pass

althought if they put ant & dec and all the programs featuring Simon Cowell behind a pay wall i'd be a happy man


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 9, 2019)

Signed up for the month. Took a gander. Load of shit. What's the point? How does a load of old repeats really compete with anything that Netflix or Amazon or Disney have to offer.

At the least the 'inappropriate classics' might serve to provide some historical purpose, but they've bottled out of making them available (which just serves as another helping of whitewashing UK history and adding to some idea that we've been woke for decades when actually we were still knocking out pretty relentlessly racist and homophobic telly only a couple of decades ago).


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 9, 2019)

cybershot said:


> The problem is, as you mention, the cat and mouse situation. For general people, VPNs and what not to get around the blocks are terminology that still scares people.
> 
> I wouldn't even bother trying to explain to anyone else how to even use the stuff I use (VPNs, Torrents, Sonarr, Radarr Jackett) even my other half, because I know I'm going to be the first person they ask the minute something changes, and I can't be arsed.



Yup most people are happy with apps that are simple , quick, not liable to be shut down and dont need updating or even installing.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 9, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> Dave is a cable tv station.. where you waste away the hours watching reruns of dads army, only fulls and horse and top gear
> 
> 
> why would i want to spend an extra 5.99 a month to pull this type of stuff on demand
> ...


Firstly my 'wut' was because I could not make head nor tail of what you were getting at (look again at what you actually wrote).
Secondly is that really Dave's output these days? I mostly see new content when I look at the schedule (admittedly rarely).
Also Dave's stuff is all free on play isn't it?


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 9, 2019)

Wut?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2020)

Just set the trial up. 

No Lovejoy or Boon


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 8, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Just set the trial up.
> 
> No Lovejoy or Boon



Lovejoy is on the UKTV app which is free and legit. Along with Sharpe.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> Lovejoy is on the UKTV app which is free and legit. Along with Sharpe.


Is it? 

Thought that was a channel


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2020)

Cheers B.I.G  

Have got that app on the telly now. 

Just need to find Boon and my life will be complete


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 8, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Cheers B.I.G
> 
> Have got that app on the telly now.
> 
> Just need to find Boon and my life will be complete



Love Lovejoy. So happy they brought it back after it got cancelled after its first series.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> Love Lovejoy. So happy they brought it back after it got cancelled after its first series.


It is excellent  

I even read the books


----------



## Azrael (Feb 8, 2020)

Set the trial up, watched a few old _Doctor Who_ serials over a month, let it expire (and wow, this has to be the worst streaming service for begging-to-continue emails, Amazon haven't been half as bad, and NowTV often make a generous offer if you run through the cancellation process). Expect they'll be getting a lot of that. Be interesting to see if it goes the same way as BBC Store.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 8, 2020)

I'd like to try it but not going to bother until I can get it on Amazon fire, I'm not watching it on my laptop.


----------



## strung out (Feb 8, 2020)

No Blake's 7


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 9, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Cheers B.I.G
> 
> Have got that app on the telly now.
> 
> Just need to find Boon and my life will be complete



I have Lovejoy set-up to record, it's on at 3.20pm Mon-Fri, on [UKTV] Drama channel - freeview 20, freesat 158, virgin 130 & sky 158.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> I have Lovejoy set-up to record, it's on at 3.20pm Mon-Fri, on [UKTV] Drama channel - freeview 20, freesat 158, virgin 130 & sky 158.


And Boon?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 9, 2020)

Badgers said:


> And Boon?



Currently off-air & not on the UKTV player, I guess it could be heading off to Britbox.

They are still adding to Britbox, not just BBC & ITV shows, but C-4, C-5 & Film 4 content too, plus content currently licenced to the likes of Netflix, when the licences run out. There's also plans to commission original content this year, with several millions budgeted for that.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2020)

Anyone on EE? 

Six months free apparently. 










						EE BECOMES EXCLUSIVE MOBILE PARTNER FOR BRITBOX AND OFFERS CUSTOMERS SIX MONTHS SUBSCRIPTION WITH INCLUSIVE DATA
					

EE to offer six-month BritBox subscription with inclusive data to all new and existing consumer pay monthly mobile and tablet customers from 13th March EE customers will be able to use the offer to stream the very best of British entertainment on their phone, tablet, and on their TV via a range...




					newsroom.ee.co.uk


----------



## iona (Feb 11, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Anyone on EE?
> 
> Six months free apparently.
> 
> ...


Just in time to catch up on all the BBC stuff that's no longer being put on netflix when the six months' free Amazon video EE gave me last year runs out


----------



## Cloud (Feb 11, 2020)

1917 is an amazing movie


----------



## Badgers (Feb 13, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> Lovejoy is on the UKTV app which is free and legit. Along with Sharpe.


Have settled in with a Lovejoy marathon  

Sharpe next but probably on Britbox without adverts.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Feb 13, 2020)

Not sure I could watch Lovejoy with a straight face any more. Fucking well sell me the fucking vase you bastard old cunt


----------



## Badgers (Feb 13, 2020)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Not sure I could watch Lovejoy with a straight face any more. Fucking well sell me the fucking vase you bastard old cunt


You are dead inside


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2020)

Badgers said:


> And Boon?


Sometimes I sit yeah
Feeling alone
No one to talk to I got no telephone
And at night I wake up
I just lie and stare
Come on and save me from this nightmare


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2020)

Telly’s Greatest Ever Chancers | Articles | Drama Channel
					

Meet the bolshy boys who have chanced and charmed their way into our hearts.




					drama.uktv.co.uk
				





> They dream big and hustle even bigger – meet the bolshy boys who have chanced and charmed their way into our hearts.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 9, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Telly’s Greatest Ever Chancers | Articles | Drama Channel
> 
> 
> Meet the bolshy boys who have chanced and charmed their way into our hearts.
> ...



No


----------



## discobastard (Mar 10, 2020)

strung out said:


> No Blake's 7



All available on YouTube


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 10, 2020)

I notice ITV are now flogging some sort of ITV Plus, where you pay a monthly subscription to not have any adverts. 

Surprised me as firstly surely this reduces attractiveness and therefore market value for adverts if people can opt out, but mainly because it seems weird to launch their own thing when they are the main player in britbox


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 10, 2020)

Badgers said:


> You are dead inside


Sounds more like Deadwood inside.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 2, 2020)

Finished S3 

Best start pacing myself


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 13, 2020)

All 5 seasons of _Love/Hate_ now up on BritBox


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2020)

Is Boon on it yet?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 13, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Is Boon on it yet?


Only the US and Canadian versions


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> Only the US and Canadian versions


FFS


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 13, 2020)

Badgers said:


> FFS


You used to be able to watch those with a VPN though. Not sure if that still works.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> You used to be able to watch those with a VPN though. Not sure if that still works.


You are talking to a man who wants to rewatch Boon. I am a long way off a VPN


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 3, 2020)

Just clicked on to watch an episode or two of One Foot in the Grave to be told that I've unsubscribed but that if I rejoin immediately I can have 44% off the next three months. Fine with me, but prolly get that sorted, FFS!


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 3, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> All 5 seasons of _Love/Hate_ now up on BritBox



Glad it's getting more exposure but it's not British...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 3, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> Glad it's getting more exposure but it's not British...


Nor is it a box.

Or a hat, a dog, a band saw or a National Express coach.

What a time to be alive.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 2, 2020)

They've extended the previously meagre film offering with a ‘Film4’ selection:


_Babymother_
_Beast_
_Bent_
_Bhaji On The Beach_
_Bullshot_
_Charlotte Gray_
_Croupier_
_Dog Eat Dog_
_Down Time_
_The Hatton Garden Job_
_Hidden City_
_The Inbetweeners Movie_
_The Lonely Passion Of Judith Hearne_
_The Long Good Friday_
_Mona Lisa_
_Paper Mask_
_Playing Away_
_P'Tang Yang Kipperbang_
_Resurrected_
_Sexy Beast_
_Shallow Grave_
_Sharma And Beyond_
_Sister My Sister_
_Stratton_
_Trainspotting_


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 3, 2020)

I was about to get cross with them for charging me £10, until I realised it was for three months (as I'd previously agreed ). Netflix and WWE (£18.98 a month collectively) looking unjustifiable, as WWE is bollocks and most of what I watch on Netflix is BBC and will soon be exclusive to Britbox.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2020)

Badgers said:


> And Boon?




FFS


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 25, 2020)

Why can't britbox sort out the problem of its app not working on any bloody TVs? Everyone else seems to manage it, why can't they? 
I have a free pass for six months and to be honest it's well shit, fuck all on there, but I would like to pile through Dr who and Blake's 7. Not being able to watch it on the telly is a massive pain in the arse.

And while I am here and moaning. . . Spiting image is embarrassing unwatchable, (I had to turn off after less than ten minutes as the cringing was giving me cramps).

The selection is so shit. They could surely ramp it up on up the nostalgia by including some old favourites, but it's really just the obvious stuff, apart from star cops which I had totally forgotten about. More surprises like that would be great. . . . . However I did work at ITV for over ten years and their library was a fucking mess, if the BBC's is the same loads of stuff will be lost forever.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 25, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I have a free pass for six months and to be honest it's well shit, fuck all on there, but I would like to pile through Dr who and Blake's 7.


is blakes 7 and dr who on there? looks like you cant see the full listings without signing up which is a bit annoying

ETA: seems to be an uptodate list here?? maybe not up to date tbh




__





						BritBox - full list of movies and tv shows online
					

The full list of movies and tv shows on BritBox. Find out what to watch on BritBox with JustWatch!




					www.justwatch.com


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 25, 2020)

ska invita said:


> is blakes 7 and dr who on there? looks like you cant see the full listings without signing up which is a bit annoying
> 
> ETA: seems to be an uptodate list here
> 
> ...


Yes, both are in full. I really wish the subs included the production note subs like the DVDs, would make the slow pacing far more interesting for a sit down and watch. As it stands I only watch it as I'm cooking as I can't get it working  on the telly anyway.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 25, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yes, both are in full. I really wish the subs included the production note subs like the DVDs, would make the slow pacing far more interesting for a sit down and watch. As it stands I only watch it as I'm cooking as I can't get it working  on the telly anyway.


blakes 7 isnt slow paced


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2020)

Any news on Boon?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 25, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Any news on Boon?


I think I did see boon on there. I've got the single if you want me to tape it for you.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 25, 2020)

ska invita said:


> blakes 7 isnt slow paced


Dr who is. . . . . And a lot of mid series Blake is too. Lots of slow drawn out filler.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 25, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Dr who is.


oh god yes
i watched the tom baker ones a few years back.... GET ON WITH IT!!!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 25, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Any news on Boon?


Just looked. No Boon. I'm sure I was watching some whole episodes on You Tube not that long ago though, unless it was BBCi player (which was quite chocca before britbox hit).


----------



## ginger_syn (Oct 25, 2020)

Just got this, its dr who and survivors for me for a while.


----------



## magneze (Oct 26, 2020)

I've noticed there's a ton more Channel 4 and BBC content on Netflix recently. Not sure if this is BBC & Channel 4 left hands not talking to right hands or Netflix promoting it to stop people signing up to Britbox.


----------



## magneze (Oct 26, 2020)

Hey Badgers, have you tried this? Request TV shows or movies
I've requested Boon for you - perhaps we can get a campaign going?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2020)

magneze said:


> Hey Badgers, have you tried this? Request TV shows or movies
> I've requested Boon for you - perhaps we can get a campaign going?


Excellent work on this 

I have put my request in too and shared that link


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2020)

Suppose I should start a thread and demand people get involved magneze


----------



## magneze (Oct 26, 2020)

Yes, and on all social media of course.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2020)

Boon (The Netflix Campaign)
					

As we all agree the telly series Boon is one of (if not the) greatest television series of all time and it should be permanently free to air :cool: Sadly this is not the case and our own beshitted broadcasters have failed the nation again :(      Our friend magneze found a useful Netflix...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 26, 2020)

ginger_syn said:


> Just got this, its dr who and survivors for me for a while.


Got a free 1 month trial and started Survivors at the weekend. It's ace!


----------



## Santino (Oct 26, 2020)

I'd consider it if they had _Odysseus - The Greatest Hero of Them All, _performed by Tony Robinson.


----------



## ginger_syn (Oct 26, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Got a free 1 month trial and started Survivors at the weekend. It's ace!


I'm about halfway through survivors , its held up really well.
 I'm on season 5 of Dr Who so got a way to go yet.


----------



## Hollis (Oct 26, 2020)

Err, I just signed up for a week... initially disappointed that there is no 'Secret Army' on it..   I think 'Boys from the Blackstuff' will be my first viewing, given I've never seen it... oh and I will see if Blakes 7 has stood the test of time..


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 25, 2021)

Well it's still a heap of shit but the adventure game and Grange Hill have just been added. 
I have started to watch it again because I had to hook my MacBook up to the TV to watch the free Disney + I got with O2 anyway. 

After the free trials have run out of both there is no way I am paying. Neither have enough interesting titles, and neither work on my smart TV without the intervention of a computer, which is a bit of a pain in the arse.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 25, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Well it's still a heap of shit but the adventure game and Grange Hill have just been added.
> I have started to watch it again because I had to hook my MacBook up to the TV to watch the free Disney + I got with O2 anyway.
> 
> After the free trials have run out of both there is no way I am paying. Neither have enough interesting titles, and neither work on my smart TV without the intervention of a computer, which is a bit of a pain in the arse.


Can you check for me, is season 5 of being human on it?   Netflix has picked up being human uk, so I thought it’d be good for a quick rewatch.  Annoyingly, they have seasons 1-4, but for some reason, not 5.   I mean it’s the weakest series, obv, with none of the original trio... but it’s somewhat annoying to be stopped at 80% complete.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 25, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Can you check for me, is season 5 of being human on it?   Netflix has picked up being human uk, so I thought it’d be good for a quick rewatch.  Annoyingly, they have seasons 1-4, but for some reason, not 5.   I mean it’s the weakest series, obv, with none of the original trio... but it’s somewhat annoying to be stopped at 80% complete.


Nothing on there at all.

I did see rentaghost, but annoying only series 9 (got shit after the second one)


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 26, 2021)

The later episodes were the best absurd slapstick around at the time.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 26, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> The later episodes were the best absurd slapstick around at the time.


I don't think so. I was very young at the time, but I really noticed the decline. I found it became too childish and unbearable to watch. Obviously I got older, but I rewatched the originals a few years ago and stick by it. 

I wish the title music had come out as a single.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 26, 2021)

I don’t have BritBox on either of my TVs but I am able to cast it as they both run Android (in case that’s of any use)

They still need to pull their finger out though and develop some native apps already.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 26, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> I don’t have BritBox on either of my TVs but I am able to cast it as they both run Android (in case that’s of any use)
> 
> They still need to pull their finger out though and develop some native apps already.



I don't think anyone is bothering with the older Tellys anymore. I can't do Disney plus either. 
The Britbox website is generally pretty shit though it's like angelfire or something.  They have some cheek charging £6.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 26, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> I don’t have BritBox on either of my TVs but I am able to cast it as they both run Android (in case that’s of any use)
> 
> They still need to pull their finger out though and develop some native apps already.



I still can't believe they haven't made an app to go on Freesat boxes, considering both Freesat & Britbox are joint BBC & ITV ventures.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 26, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I still can't believe they haven't made an app to go on Freesat boxes, considering both Freesat & Britbox are joint BBC & ITV ventures.


What's wrong with doing it like iplayer?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 26, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What's wrong with doing it like iplayer?



Indeed.

There's over 3 million Freesat boxes out there, even if only 1% took out a subscription, that would be 30,000 x £6 per month = £180,000 in the first month, surely that would be more than enough to fund development of a app?


----------



## Leighsw2 (Jan 26, 2021)

Totally agree with all this. I took out a subscription last year, but then realised I couldn't get it on my TV. I use Roku, it works fine with both TVs and most stuff (like iPlayer, ITV, Channel 4 etc.) is on there. But not BritBox. To add to the annoyance, I then discovered there is a Roku app, but for BritBox USA! When I enquired, they said they had 'no plans' to go on Roku UK. I carried on for 6 months, but realised I wasn't watching anything. I'm old fashioned, I like to watch TV on ... TV. So I unsubscribed. Shame, I probably would have kept it if I could watch BritBox actually on the box!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 26, 2021)

There are obviously ways you can watch britbox, but if I didn't have a MacBook with a hdmi output I wouldn't be able to do it. I'm certainly not impressed enough to buy new bits of kit or even a lead to make it work. 

More importantly, the demographic that would want britbox would be massively put off by all of this shit. I can't see how the people in charge can't see that. It's so weird, and just not slick at all.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm still liking it, though the wannabe Netflix website with the side-scrolling arrows is pissing me off. I only watch it on my tellybox via an HDMI cable connected to my computer so the device limitations aren't really affecting me.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 26, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> I don’t have BritBox on either of my TVs but I am able to cast it as they both run Android (in case that’s of any use)
> 
> They still need to pull their finger out though and develop some native apps already.


I have no idea why, but my android phone cast screen cast thing just stopped working a couple of years ago.


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 10, 2021)

I’ve got this free for 6 months via BT so I’ve decided to give it a whirl.

I’m enjoying it, and tempted to cancel Netflix for the duration. Currently enjoying Brideshead Revisited, and there’s a lot of “classic British tv” which I’m looking forward to trying. New to me, if not new to anyone else.


----------



## A380 (Apr 11, 2021)

There is some good stuff on their but the  interface on my Firestick seems like it was designed by a baboon with hypoxia.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 11, 2021)

A380 said:


> There is some good stuff on their but they interface on my Firestick seems like it was designed by a baboon with hypoxia.


Yeah, I would have probably been more into it if it was a better interface, and actually worked on my telly. I can imagine lazily flicking through old BBC shite after dinner. . . But no, I have to get out my laptop and set up a hdmi.
Never actually had quite enough on there to keep my attention either (my free six months has gone now) maybe it will improve. If it was a database/archive of just about everything, it could be amazing.

Watching old doctor who was ok, but I found that without the production note subtitles of the DVDs it was too boring to actually sit down and consume vanilla style.

It's also pretty frustrating that pre britbox a huge amount of the good stuff was actually available for free on BBCi player, which has a far better interface and works on the TV!

I also think its far too expensive for what it's offering. If they made it only a couple of quid I bet a load of people would just sign up and let it roll on forever. Not sure how it can justify Disney plus and prime prices.


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 11, 2021)

It works on my smart TV fine for me, the App is built into the Youview BT box. Not understanding how these things work really I assume it’s different if not using the BT box.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 11, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> It works on my smart TV fine for me, the App is built into the Youview BT box. Not understanding how these things work really I assume it’s different if not using the BT box.


Yes.
It only works on some external boxes, apps and only on new smart TV's. To be fair to it, Disney plus doesn't work on my TV and I couldn't get Apple TV to even work on my apple stuff.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 27, 2022)

Britbox RIP.

Britbox is disappearing in the UK later this year, following ITV buying out the BBC's 10% share, it together with ITV Hub and ITV Hub+ are being replaced by ITVX, offering both a free advertising supported service or ad-free subscription service.



> ITV is to launch a new streaming service combining ad-funded and subscription TV shows and films as it aims to become a “national champion” in the battle for British viewers with US streaming giants including Netflix, Amazon and Disney+.
> 
> ITVX will become its new streaming master brand, with the existing free ITV Hub and paid-for, ad-free ITV Hub+ brands to be scrapped while it will also draw on content from BritBox, its international paid streaming joint venture with the BBC.
> 
> ITV says that the new service, which will be led by free advertising-funded content with an optional subscription tier, will offer viewers a “starry” premiere each week and 15,000 hours of content when it launches in the fourth quarter this year.











						ITV to take on Netflix, Amazon and Disney+ with new streaming service
					

ITVX, to be launched later this year, will replace broadcaster’s existing free and paid-for streaming brands




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## alex_ (Mar 27, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Britbox RIP.
> 
> Britbox is disappearing in the UK later this year, following ITV buying out the BBC's 10% share, it together with ITV Hub and ITV Hub+ are being replaced by ITVX, offering both a free advertising supported service or ad-free subscription service.
> 
> ...



This makes sense the itv streaming apps are totally shit compared to iPlayer.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 27, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Britbox RIP.
> 
> Britbox is disappearing in the UK later this year, following ITV buying out the BBC's 10% share, it together with ITV Hub and ITV Hub+ are being replaced by ITVX, offering both a free advertising supported service or ad-free subscription service.
> 
> ...


Britbox was so badly executed it was embarrassing. ITV don't have good form with streaming or understanding the internet/future tec, or even good business. On a personal preference note, itv have had zero programs that I have been interested in watching for about 20 years (and I worked for them in house for over 12 years).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 27, 2022)

alex_ said:


> This makes sense the itv streaming apps are totally shit compared to iPlayer.


I player works well and would be ace with the BBC britbox content. I'd probably be happy to watch an advert or two to see an old episode of Grange Hill, but I'm not paying a subscription for it. 
They need to understand what they have. It's an archive, not an essential viewing platform.


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 27, 2022)

I enjoyed my 6 free months, highlights were Auf Weidersen Pet and A Touch of frost.

But yeah was never going to pay cash money for it


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 27, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I enjoyed my 6 free months, highlights were Auf Weidersen Pet and A Touch of frost.
> 
> But yeah was never going to pay cash money for it


Me too. I got a few months free and dipped in from time to time. It would have been fun if it worked properly, or the content was fully loaded (some series just had drips and drabs when I had it). Certainly not something I'd ever pay a subscription for. 

What might work for me would be the option to buy series / stories for unlimited streaming. So instead of buying the latest dvd box set of cult viewing like blakes 7  or the Prisoner etc, you bought access to it in one convenient location. 
I might be more likely to build up a collection on line. They would have to up their game on extra content (like the DVDs). 
Actually offering extra / new content for old shows and highlighting them as new docs (or whatever ) are made would be a better draw.


----------



## strung out (Mar 27, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Me too. I got a few months free and dipped in from time to time. It would have been fun if it worked properly, or the content was fully loaded (some series just had drips and drabs when I had it). Certainly not something I'd ever pay a subscription for.
> 
> What might work for me would be the option to buy series / stories for unlimited streaming. So instead of buying the latest dvd box set of cult viewing like blakes 7  or the Prisoner etc, you bought access to it in one convenient location.
> I might be more likely to build up a collection on line. They would have to up their game on extra content (like the DVDs).
> Actually offering extra / new content for old shows and highlighting them as new docs (or whatever ) are made would be a better draw.


Not sure what it's like for TV shows, but I've just started buying movies I want on Apple TV. You get all the DVD extras for most new releases, and don't have to remember to try and catch them as and when they come up on various streaming services. I've been doing it ever since the pandemic, as still not really got back into going to cinemas yet. 

You can definitely buy episodes of Doctor Who on Apple TV, not sure if they come with extras though...


----------



## alex_ (Mar 27, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I player works well and would be ace with the BBC britbox content. I'd probably be happy to watch an advert or two to see an old episode of Grange Hill, but I'm not paying a subscription for it.
> They need to understand what they have. It's an archive, not an essential viewing platform.


I don’t know why the bbc doesn’t just license or white label iPlayer


----------

